# Hit by a stingray this morn.!



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

In the surf before daybreak this morning good water and bait just past the first gut my dad of 69 years drops his rod in the water bent down to retieve it and starts screaming . Get me out of the f****** water. Got tagged pretty good by a stingray grabbed him up and got him to the waters edge. Pulled tha truck round and some how manage to get stuck. Luckily some buddies of mine were a few min behined me got him loaded up and hauled but met the ambulance just past wadsworth. Point of all this is be carefull when u go fishing by yourself or.with company. That man was heavy and judging by the pain he was in being solo could be really bad. Take care guys


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Man, I hope he is ok. Hate that happened. Good luck with the recovery.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, keep us updated. 


-mac-


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Sure hope he is alright! I've never really had too much of a fear of getting hit in the surf. Now that will always be on my mind..


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Prayers sent and thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Get some antibiotic ointment on there and clean it out good and get some warm packs of something on that also for the first few hours to reduce swelling and keep an eye on it for a while. The first sign of any infection get to the doc!! Hope everything turns out o-k and shuffle your feet when wade fishing!!


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, man so sorry to hear this. Did it get him in the leg/foot or in his arm when he reached to pick up his dropped rod?


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I was fishing solo behind San Luis pass 3 years ago and got hit by a ray. I struggled to get back to the boat, spent the day in UTMB emergency room. never felt pain like that before. After 10 days of religiously taking antibiotics it still got infected and I had to go in for surgery. Needless to say it wiped out my summer. Glad you were there to help him. I've picked up some sting ray boots and leggings, I wear the boots but the leggings are a hassel so I don't bother.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

talked to some firemen the other day and lots of people in galveston have been hit this year in the surf.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Truly hate hearing of the incident and wish your father a speedy recovery. Hopefully there will be no serious complications.

There is a lot of pro and con about wearing stingray protection. I wear ForEverLast boots every time I get in the water. Having said that, I still shuffle, old habit.

I have many wade fishing guide friends who do not wear protection - thousands of days logged without injury and a few that have been hit. A couple were lucky and a couple not so much. Chad Peterek and Mike McBride, with all their experience, both suffered serious injury and infection that required multiple surgeries and long recovery. 

Personally, I just cannot justify taking the chance and I encourage everybody to wear leggings or stingray boots when wade fishing.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

My son got hit good last year in Galveston with wade boots but no guards. Hit him just above the heavy rubber and into the soft neoprene. He wears the guards now. 

If you get hit get the wound in hot water to relieve the pain. Get to a hospital to get it cleaned out and antibiotics as soon as you can.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

Is a trip to the hospital a must? never experienced this and would like to know


----------



## Holland (Jan 14, 2011)

Has anyone used meat tenderizer after being hit to reduce the pain and extract the venom? 

Cow Nose rays have been overly abundant in the surf this year. I have seen them concentrated in the first gut around the areas where the seaweed has been piled. This is my third summer to fish the surf regularly, and I have never seen the numbers I have seen this year.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

BadBob said:


> Is a trip to the hospital a must? never experienced this and would like to know


Also always.

I always carry a bottle of Hibiclens with me and start washing ANY wound with it as soon as it happens. X2 on the hot water.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry to here about your dad. Took a friend out last week in my boat. He caught a skillet size one on an artie of all things. Keep in mind he used to shrimp in his youth for a living, he flips the ray over on it's back puts his foot on top of it and removes the artie. As he was backing his hand away the little critter slings it's tail and fillets the end of my buddies thumb. I had first aid stuff and he didn't go get med treatment and is ok, let it bleed out for better resualts. Moral of that story is they can get you with more than the barbs on the base of the thier tail, the tip is like a razer on the small ones.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Wishing your Dad a speedy recovery.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

First off, good luck and speedy recovery to your dad.

Strange coincidence. I was getting on line to get to the Crackshot Corporation website to request a new buckle for my Sting Ray Guardz, but stopped to check out 2Cool first. Saw this post. I was fishing Levee Road this morning and noticed one of my straps flopping around underwater. When I got out, one of the buckles had broken. Crackshot has a lifetime warranty - a nice feature for a piece of gear that sees hard use. Photo below is what I will be sending them to get a free replacement buckle in the mail...

Highly recommend getting a pair of these. Yeah, they're one more thing to put on in the morning and wash off when you get home, but they could easily prevent a nasty injury.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

mchildress said:


> My son got hit good last year in Galveston with wade boots but no guards. Hit him just above the heavy rubber and into the soft neoprene. He wears the guards now.
> 
> If you get hit get the wound in hot water to relieve the pain. Get to a hospital to get it cleaned out and antibiotics as soon as you can.


When I got hit it was very high in Sting ray language about 10 inches up so the boots I wear would not have helped but leggings would have. Its not absolutely necessary to go to the ER but I highly recommend it. The one that hit me went thru my waders but the barb did not stay in my leg howerver let the doctor make that determination. You never know if the barb is in or not and an x-ray will tell. Plus an anitbiotic is an absolute necessity. Keep in mind with a ray hit you now have the chance of fibrosis setting in and this is life threatening, bad bad stuff. Be careful and tight lines.


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Speedy recovery to your dad. I can't believe there this bad in the surf... I better be more careful, I've been stompin around like crazy in matty the last few weeks... Just a reminder that they're not JUST in the bay... Thanks!!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Hope your Pop heals quickly. 
I've spent 40+ years surfing and fishing and never wore boots & guards until maybe 15 years ago. Never got hit until about 10 years ago playing in the shore break with my grand daughter, It nailed me center heel!


----------



## The_Outrider (May 21, 2012)

Wishing a speedy recovery back to 100%.

I waded by two little ones this morning. It makes you wonder how many you miss even with your eyes peeled.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Speedy recovery to your dad. I can't believe there this bad in the surf... I better be more careful, I've been stompin around like crazy in matty the last few weeks... Just a reminder that they're not JUST in the bay... Thanks!!!


Stompin around and rolling around...you gotta stay on your feet bro!

-mac-


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I suggest you go to a doctor as quickly as possible when hit by a ray. I was hit by one a few years ago and the barb did not stay in the wound, but the covering on the barb contains bacteria that causes infections. The wound needs to be cleaned out and antibiotics started. It took 8 weeks for mine to heal, and yes they hurt like nothing I have ever had and that includes a gunshot.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your dad. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

man that sucks. hope he recovers well. 

ok this makes me want to wade less.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Hope he's doing okay...and I'm wondering also where he got hit after reading the description of the events!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry To hear that, Sure hope he is alright!


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

I remember Monday July4th, 2000... saw tailing reds behind me and turned around & took one step with our sliding.... hit up 14 inches in side of calf.... she was big and practiced catch and release.... left a hole that I could barely stop the bleeding with my thumb.... let it bleed for a while.... pain was not that bad... got worse later... hot water in the ER... pain killers...antibiotics.. fine the next day... but on on Friday 103 fever..... doctors office surgery to remove dead stuff... had to poke swab into hole everyday for 10 days as it healed from the inside... have a nice indention as a conversation starter.

Know several others that have been hit... mine was all muscle.... tendons/ligiments are a lot more serious... sometime just a surface scratch... not necessary for doctor... but internal wounds usually get infected.

Bought boots... hated them... figure it better to get vacinated every 40 years than to wear the boots... I've been called a slow learner before.

Mine was in the bay where you can slide your feet...and was my fault as she was feeding in the mud trail... hate the surf because you often have to take big steps to keep you balance.

Godspeed to you dad.

TC


----------



## mcw (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm kind of surprised to hear most people don't wear them in the surf. In my opinion, it's the most dangerous place because of what the guy said above. It's the only place I wear them. Lot's of uneasy steps with waves can cause it. However, be very careful wading deep with them on, obviously.:cheers:


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Speedy recovery to your dad. I can't believe there this bad in the surf... I better be more careful, I've been stompin around like crazy in matty the last few weeks... Just a reminder that they're not JUST in the bay... Thanks!!!


X2 on your Dad Bro. Same here on fishing the surf. I have Ray Guards but hardly ever wear em. I'll think twice next time.


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

uncle dave said:


> I suggest you go to a doctor as quickly as possible when hit by a ray. I was hit by one a few years ago and the barb did not stay in the wound, but the covering on the barb contains bacteria that causes infections. The wound needs to be cleaned out and antibiotics started. It took 8 weeks for mine to heal, and yes they hurt like nothing I have ever had and that includes a gunshot.


***? wow!...Baller.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

mcw said:


> I'm kind of surprised to hear most people don't wear them in the surf. In my opinion, it's the most dangerous place because of what the guy said above. It's the only place I wear them. Lot's of uneasy steps with waves can cause it. However, be very careful wading deep with them on, obviously.:cheers:


I go barefooted in the surf...to me drowning and not being able to swim effectively is more of a concern than a ray hit. I'm sure I'll pay for it someday, been surfing and fishing it now for over 40 years and never had a problem.


----------



## dodgingthefly (Jul 24, 2010)

I was just out there a week ago in tennis shoes and shorts. Was thinking of getting some cheap waders. Would they sting threw the waders?? Most of the time I go wading by myself and am out past sundown.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

dodgingthefly said:


> I was just out there a week ago in tennis shoes and shorts. Was thinking of getting some cheap waders. Would they sting threw the waders?? Most of the time I go wading by myself and am out past sundown.


Ya! Only thing waders are good for is cold water


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Holland said:


> Has anyone used meat tenderizer after being hit to reduce the pain and extract the venom?
> 
> Cow Nose rays have been overly abundant in the surf this year. I have seen them concentrated in the first gut around the areas where the seaweed has been piled. This is my third summer to fish the surf regularly, and I have never seen the numbers I have seen this year.


Cownose rays don't have a barb on their tale. Check one out next time you get a chance. No stinger at all.


----------



## jwaggenspack (Jan 19, 2011)

These boots or any boots for that matter are only stingray "resistant" and not proof. Just ask my brother, he was wearing my everlast boots, got stuck right in the shin, straight through the everlast logo, through the protective plate, through the neoprene, and into his shin, and we were off to the hospital. Might of been a big boy, i dont know. Best thing to do is shuffle!! I hate those things...


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*a wading the surf tip*

as the other poster/s noted the surf can be one of the easiest places to get stuck...when waves come crashing at you while your making you way from the 1st gut to the 2nd bar...we all jump or get lifted off the bottom..hopefully we just come back down on that ole sand...however it could be and has been a ray for some unfortunate fisherman...i've been lucky after 35 plus years of wave "jumping"..but here is a tip that my uncle and his fishing gang from the ole days passes along...

they called it "mine sweeping" it's shuffling your feet but more than just straight line shuffling! when you get set up it the area your wading make sure you sweep your feet all around the area your fishing even if you have to time waves to perform this bottom scraping. i usually stand on my right foot and sweep the sand all around with my left foot first...then switch over to my other foot and vice versa.....

if you have buddy it's pretty easy to clear an area all along the 2nd bar where most of us end up casting...the object get any hidden rays to move by bumping the edge of their wings 100% effective no ...great idea? so far yes!

i know and have felt numerous rays that i bumped and encouraged to relocate using this method...and when your being lifted by waves and dropped back to the bottomn it's one way of "clearing your landing zone" of winged "mines"

i use to wade bare footed also (now i wear shoes or boots) not much protection but i want to be able to swim as another poster stated...knock on wood!

prayers out to your dad and a speedy recovery:texasflag


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

McDaniel8402 said:


> Cownose rays don't have a barb on their tale. Check one out next time you get a chance. No stinger at all.


Cownose rays do have a barb. It's shorter than southerns and closer to the body. Butterfly rays don't have a barb.


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

Never been hit by one but was told most hits are from an accidental step backwards as rays tend to follow u as you kick up the sand trail


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

*sting ray stabbing.*

First of all thank all of you fellow too coolers for the concern and prayers for my dad that really means a lot and he thanks you guys as well. We were both wearing everlast ray guard boots and always do he was on one knee and a hand searching for his rod felt his line move and the tried to get up he said he thought the ray might have been after his live shrimp that sucker stuck him just just above the left knee on his lower thigh. He got 4 shots of morphine in the ambulance 2more at the er and iv duladid he said it didnt even take the edge off. Rated it second on his scale of painful events in his life second only to a bamboo viper that tagged him on Vietnam in 1969. Again thanks to everyone for the support/ prayers. Tight lines too all.


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

*sting ray stabbing.*

First of all thank all of you fellow too coolers for the concern and prayers for my dad that really means a lot and he thanks you guys as well. We were both wearing everlast ray guard boots and always do he was on one knee and a hand searching for his rod felt his line move and the tried to get up he said he thought the ray might have been after his live shrimp that sucker stuck him just just above the left knee on his lower thigh. He got 4 shots of morphine in the ambulance 2more at the er and iv duladid he said it didnt even take the edge off. Rated it second on his scale of painful events in his life second only to a bamboo viper that tagged him on Vietnam in 1969. Again thanks to everyone for the support/ prayers. Tight lines too all.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Hope your dad is OK!

One thing I don't hear about in these discussions is the effects of stingray venom, which can cause breathing and heart issues (respiratory depression and cardiac arrhythmias) This could be especially troublesome for an older victim so a trip to the hospital is not a bad idea.

I have a good friend who guides out of POC and got hit a few years ago. He said he barely got back to the boat with his clients because his heart was acting up and he couldn't breath...thought it was a heart attack. He was in his 60s when it happened.

Another reason to wear the guards and to hate on rays!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Stompin around and rolling around...you gotta stay on your feet bro!
> 
> -mac-


Lol shut up bro.... Shhh u ain't supposed to tell anyone mother nature kicked my *** in the surf last week!!!! Rolled me end over end like a chump lol!!!!


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

trout tracker2 said:


> First of all thank all of you fellow too coolers for the concern and prayers for my dad that really means a lot and he thanks you guys as well. We were both wearing everlast ray guard boots and always do he was on one knee and a hand searching for his rod felt his line move and the tried to get up he said he thought the ray might have been after his live shrimp that sucker stuck him just just above the left knee on his lower thigh. He got 4 shots of morphine in the ambulance 2more at the er and iv duladid he said it didnt even take the edge off. Rated it second on his scale of painful events in his life second only to a bamboo viper that tagged him on Vietnam in 1969. Again thanks to everyone for the support/ prayers. Tight lines too all.


Ouch..... What a horrible situation. How's he feelin today?


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

tentcotter said:


> Cownose rays do have a barb. It's shorter than southerns and closer to the body. Butterfly rays don't have a barb.


what tentcotter said, wouldnt be to worried about cow nose rays, they are free swimmers ( filter feeders) wich means they dont lay on the bottom to ambush bait. Personally i have never heard of anyone being hit by a cownose....while wading anyways.


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

He's doin a lot better today the swelling has gone down some hes a tough old sob. It was pretty scary due to his age and he does have heart problems running on one artery and has had a few open heart surguries in the past. I'm definantly gona buy one of those stinray kits from acadamy I think everlast makes those. A fact I didn't know is that the stingray barb is coated with a membrane sheath that stays in the wound after the barb is extracted. There is a place called the wound center of Houston those guys are really up to speed on stingray wounds.


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gota go in today and get lanced open to relieve swelling. Sounds like fun. Also the membrane sheath that's on the rays barb gets left behined inside the wound and is non detectable by x ray. Just an FYI that I hope nobody here would have to use .


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

I got popped a few years back in the Galveston surf. When the water is flat, the rays move up on the bars more. 

It made a tiny hole in my ankle that hurt as much as anything I've ever felt. 

It was mentioned above but bears repeating: Hot water is your friend. Went to the ER in a lot of pain, the first thing they did was give me a bucket of super hot water to stick my foot in. Immediate relief. If I pulled my foot out, the pain came right back.

After a few minutes, the nurse came by and asked, "Have you bonded with that bucket yet?". I laughed, but wasn't about to take my foot out again.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

JOHNNYREB said:


> what tentcotter said, wouldnt be to worried about cow nose rays, they are free swimmers ( filter feeders) wich means they dont lay on the bottom to ambush bait. Personally i have never heard of anyone being hit by a cownose....while wading anyways.


you and tentcotter are both wrong. cownose rays do have barbs and can get you. yes they are free swimmers and don't suck down on the bottom like a southern ray but don't for a second think you don't have to worry about cownose ray's. especially in the surf.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Ray*

Getting close to HOME .Wishing best..cva34


----------



## SurfShark (Jun 24, 2006)

Prayers for a quick recovery!!!! Keep us posted?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> you and tentcotter are both wrong. cownose rays do have barbs and can get you. yes they are free swimmers and don't suck down on the bottom like a southern ray but don't for a second think you don't have to worry about cownose ray's. especially in the surf.


you have to worry about deez nutz with a cownose ray in waist deep or higher water


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> you and tentcotter are both wrong. cownose rays do have barbs and can get you. yes they are free swimmers and don't suck down on the bottom like a southern ray but don't for a second think you don't have to worry about cownose ray's. especially in the surf.


Gilbert maybe you should go back and read both posts, we both agreed that cownose rays DO HAVE barbs! Do you actually know someone who has been hit by one......while wadeing in the surf? Since they are free swimmers and almost impossible to step on, how can they hit you? out of pure meanness? Im not saying its impossible, because they DO HAVE barbs......just highly unlikely! Like i said its the southerns you should be concearned about! I also dont moleste cownose rays, so getting hit in da nuts doesnt worry me either LMAO! Trout tracker, sorry to highjack your thread i hope your dad gets to feeling better!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The most stingrays that I've seen in one place was at the Darlington off Matagorda Island years ago. Hundreds of them and it unnerved me big time. 

Hope your Dad is well on his way to a complete recovery.

TH


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Trout Tracker, I hope your Dad is doing well. Any type of medical issue can be rough on a person of his age. The rays are out in full force it seems like.


----------



## Delta Elite (May 28, 2011)

trout tracker2 said:


> First of all thank all of you fellow too coolers for the concern and prayers for my dad that really means a lot and he thanks you guys as well. We were both wearing everlast ray guard boots and always do he was on one knee and a hand searching for his rod felt his line move and the tried to get up he said he thought the ray might have been after his live shrimp that sucker stuck him just just above the left knee on his lower thigh. He got 4 shots of morphine in the ambulance 2more at the er and iv duladid he said it didnt even take the edge off. Rated it second on his scale of painful events in his life second only to a bamboo viper that tagged him on Vietnam in 1969. Again thanks to everyone for the support/ prayers. Tight lines too all.


Open heart surgeries, stingarees, Vietnam war and a viper bite?? Your old man is one tough SOB. Reminds me of mine. Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## gmassey (Jan 13, 2006)

I've been hit once and it is one of the most painful events i have ever had.To put it bluntly, it sucked!


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

I was hit by a ray right above the ankle bone about 20 year ago and marvel how immedate and intense the pain was. I was bit on the finger back in September by a copperhead and it took a few hours for that to hurt significantly.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

ouch.......get well sir. infections keep coming to mind here. see the doc..


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Got hit in the heel last summer in the surf...hurt like HELL!!!! Probably the worst pain I've ever been in. The only thing that helped the pain was putting my foot in the hottest water I could stand. It literally was instant relief. Sounds like your dad got it pretty good in the muscle of his upper leg. Glad he is okay.


----------



## bigmike2121 (May 20, 2012)

Hope hes ok and thanks to all for the info!! never got hit by one, only plenty of hard heads. Never realized it could be so bad. Will be ordering ray guards before I go back in surf or wade again!!


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Hit too*

I was hit twice in a 6 month period in 2007. Both times I figure the ray couldn't have been bigger around than a coffee cup since they both got me below the ankle. 1st time I was barefooted and only 20 feet from the beach. Probably only penetrated 1/8 of an inch but hurt like heck for about 90 minutes all the way up to the knee (I had H peroxide, Ibuprofen and tequila in my 1st aid arsenal.) Continued fishing, no doctor, no infection but could see puncture site for a year.

2nd time I was wearing neopreme booties and it barely even punctured the skin. Felt like a mild ankle sprain for about an hour and wore off.

I would hate to be hit by a big one like the OP. Hope that continues going well.


----------



## Greenwing7 (Oct 10, 2011)

Per the ER physician we got to go see Saturday night about our buddy getting hit. The poisoin in the slime on the barb is a protein. The heat helps break down the protein and relieve the pain from it. Good idea to have a heat pack or portable stove near by when in ray country. 
Be safe out there.


----------



## RLC-728 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Stingray hits*

How about all kids and tourist and parents that dont even know to shuffle there feet just playing at the beach.


----------



## Dharbaugh (Jan 9, 2012)

You should look into the stingray kits they sell at all sporting good stores it's a red bag. They have saved me extreme pain twice.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, this does it! I ain't never gettin' in the water again.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Hope all is well with Pops. I had a freind get hit by one in w bay. Took him straight to the hospital. This reminded me of Captain Mike Mcbride.Man that was a terrible time he had.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I've never been hit by one (knocking on wood as I type that) but I waded though what must have been a stingray nursery one time in Shamrock Cove. I was about 150 yards from the bank in waist deep water and they swarmed me, lots of them, 100 or more! I was literally beating them off with my rod all the way back to shore. Talk about unnerving! That was the last time I waded there.

I hope your dad is okay. He sounds like a tough SOB.


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

First of I wish him a speedy recovery. That pain must be hell!
Second your dad sounds like the kind of guy I'd like to buy a few beers and just listen to the stories. That man has been to hell and back!!
Tell him to recover soon and thanks for his service. America put those guys through hell and it's guys like him that make it a better world for me and my kids


----------

